# 1997 Altima



## lassiem (Mar 10, 2004)

Problem....when I start my altima....the lights will flash like the flashers are on and it makews the clicking sound of the flashers...but nothing is on and it stops after a few seconds...what is causing this?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

lassiem said:


> Problem....when I start my altima....the lights will flash like the flashers are on and it makews the clicking sound of the flashers...but nothing is on and it stops after a few seconds...what is causing this?


You may try replacing your flasher unit with a new one. Then check the relays, the hazard switch, or the combination switch. Try pulling each of the relays out and cleaning the contacts with a pencil eraser and measure them with a ohmmeter. A few of the auto parts stores have tester for them also. The hazard switch may be gunked up but try switching it on and off several times. The combination switch is a much more expensive and involved project.

Troy


----------

